# imperfective and perfective verb forms



## stelingo

I have been trying to find out the perfective form of pořádat, and the imperfective form of uspořadat without success. Can someone help? Does anyone also know a website listing conjugation of Czech verbs? Thanks


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Have a look here, Stelingo.  http://www.locallingo.com/czech/grammar/verbal_aspect.html .    It's quite illuminating.
As that page says: *There               is often  more             than one perfective and imperfective form of the same verb. Each               form usually implies a subtle difference in meaning.** Example               - skončit / ukončit / zakončit (to end)

*This is the case with the verb you're asking about.  There is "pořádat" (imperfective), but then "spořádat" (perfective), "uspořádat" (perfective), and also "vypořádat se" (perfective, and reflexive). There aren't necessarily simple imperfective/perfective equivalents, and some verbs don't have both aspects.


----------



## bibax

The verb _pořádati_ has several meanings.

impf. *pořádati* = to organize, e.g. pořádati večírek (to throw a party?);
- perf. *uspořádati* (zítra uspořádám večírek);
-- impf. *uspořádávati* is rarely used, it has repetitive meaning;


----------



## stelingo

Thanks for the explanation. Bibax, why do you write the infinitives with an -i at the end? I've only ever seen this in a very old copy of Teach Yourself Czech, probably published in the 40s or earlier. Isn't this obsolete these days?


----------



## bibax

It doesn't matter when the infinitive is out of any context.


----------



## t.tellur

The infinitive ending with -ti or -ci (malovati, péci) is considered obsolete these days. However, some speakers (mainly old generation) still continue to use it.
It's absolutely correct to use any form you wish though.
By the way, spořádat=to belabour, dispatch, eat. But if you add prefix u- it instantly changes aspect to perfective and also meaning to organize, arrange.


----------



## winpoj

"By the way, spořádat=to belabour, dispatch, eat. But if you add prefix  u- it instantly changes aspect to perfective and also meaning to  organize, arrange."

I disagree - no change of aspect takes place here as both "spořádat" and "uspořádat" are perfective.


----------

